# Red vs Albino vs Gold BN pleco



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Wanting to add a BN pleco to my tank but confused on some of these colour definitions. Was hoping to find a bright pleco without that "transparent look" in the GTA? I see various pics of albino and they seem to differ in colour sometimes from pure white to yellow?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well these are some of my albino when young....
















so, somewhat transparent looking....

older one...









older non albino..


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice pics!!!

The last pics of the non-albino's, what colour are they? also noticed they didn't have red eyes.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

It's yellow and has black eyes because it's a normal one, non-albino. There are also blue eyed ones, etc.


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I have super red bristle nose plecos. only babies tho that are about half an inch.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

k1ng said:


> I have super red bristle nose plecos. only babies tho that are about half an inch.


Doh I take it you're in Ottawa though?


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

I am coming to oakville this weekend.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

As tempting as it sounds it's still nearly an hour away and was only looking for one or two. Thanks though!


----------



## k1ng (May 23, 2012)

what would you pay for a super red bn pleco at about half an inch to an inch? I am still deciding my procerange as im going to sell the locally or in toronto.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't really know what the going rate is. I kinda just started thinking of adding a BN Pleco recently and liked the colours of those brighter ones  If its not too different than the albinos I'd pay that.


----------

